# Polikarpov I-15bis not anymore in Duxford?



## petronio (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi, 

I think this beautiful bird didn't fly in this year's Flying Legends. Does anyone know about this and if so know where the bird is now? Thanks a lot 

ps: Also do you know if he appears on the DVD Flying Legends 2007?


----------

